# VMWare Fusion PC cannot access AD domain



## mmendoza (Feb 10, 2009)

Brand new MacBook Pro and fresh install of latest VMWare Fusion with all updates. Tried to join the virtual PC into the domain BUT could not find the domain, even though the virtual PC can see everything (PING), can access the Internet and run all MS & Apple updates?!

What am I missing?

HEL:wave:


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not exactly sure how AD (Active Directory?) works, but it may be affected by how your VM is connected to the network. Are you using a bridged or NAT connection? In VMware Fusion (normal window mode, not Unity or full screen) there should be some icons on the bottom of the window. One of these will be for the network adapter. You can right-click (or ctrl-click) on it to change it if necessary.

With NAT, your VM sends packets to the host OS (Mac OS X), which then forwards them to the network. As far as your network cares, your physical machine is using only one address.

With bridged, your VM will have its own address. Your network will see your machine as having two separate addresses.


----------

